# Heat 05-06 Roster



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

*Starters:*

 

#55 Jason Williams (6-1, 190)
#3 Dwyane Wade (6-4, 212)
#42 James Posey (6-8, 215)
#40 Udonis Haslem (6-8, 228)
#32 Shaquille O'Neal (7-1, 315)

*Bench:*

 

#8 Antoine Walker (6-9, 245)
#33 Alonzo Mourning (6-10, 261)
#20 Gary Payton (6-4, 180)
#49 Shandon Anderson (6-6, 210)
#25 Wayne Simien (6-9, 255)
#51 Michael Doleac (6-11, 262)
#24 Jason Kapono (6-8, 213)
#1 Dorell Wright (6-7, 210)
#4 Gerald Fitch (6-3, 188)
#30 Earl Barron (7-0, 268)


*Projected Depth Chart:*

*Center:* O'Neal...Mourning...Doleac...Barron
*Power Forward:*Haslem...Walker....Simien
*Small Forward:*Posey...Kapono/Anderson....Walker.....Wright
*Shooting Guard:*Wade....Kapono/Anderson
*Point Guard:*Williams...Payton.....Fitch


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Good to see Dorell on the active roster








Theres a pic of Barron


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

That lineup looks scary, all thats left to get is some backup guards.


----------



## James_Posey (Jul 31, 2005)

True we do need some guards. I think we should start posey i think we should bring im of the bench as an sg


----------



## Jeremias (Jun 18, 2005)

congrats miami on some great aquisitions...i think you will b a very strong team this yr...just a thought: we all know how good toine is, so would it b better to start him at PF instead of Udonis? haslem is a solid player, but imo walker is ahead of him. how beneficial would that be?


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

We need Haslem on the glass, he's our best rebounder(not counting the big daddy)


----------



## Miamiballer2k5 (Jun 29, 2005)

We need to add Brian Grant, Steve Blake and Michael Finley, to make room we should cut Walsh who did not do good at all in summer leagues.


----------



## Miamiballer2k5 (Jun 29, 2005)

nevermind delete this post


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I would have to say that Udon is actually a better rebounder than Shaq. Close, but I'll give an edge to Udon b/c he is undersized and still gets it done.


----------



## MIAMI1 (Jun 11, 2003)

Zo's name should be next to a question mark because he hasn't decided if he's coming back or not.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

come on now...you know I know what I'm doing with Zo 

He is thinking about it, but I really don't think he's ready to retire...Zo will be wearing the red & black #33 next season...


----------



## the_HEAT_is_ON (Aug 7, 2005)

A good back-up PG would be nice. Hopefully Damon stays.:gopray:


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

Walsh is going nowhere for now. IMO he's gotten a contract because his agent is U's agent, and it's part of the agreement that let U sign with us for less money.


----------



## DWadeistheTruth (Apr 25, 2005)

the_HEAT_is_ON said:


> A good back-up PG would be nice. Hopefully Damon stays.:gopray:


If he stays. I hope he does, by midseason I will guarantee, he will be starting PG.


----------



## tim duncan has hops (Sep 5, 2005)

yea i agreee


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

{Edit} 
...MF


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

*updated 9/22/05, following signings of Gary Payton & Shandon Anderson*


----------



## GorillaSam (Nov 25, 2005)

Udonis is a better fit for this team at PF than Shaq, as Udonis is one of the best in the league at cleaning up trash, which is exactly what he does for shaq.

kinda the same type of player as Carlos Boozer and Dwight Howard


----------

